# Moving from UK to Houston TX



## HoustonTFX (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi there people
I am looking at moving from the UK to Houston, partly due to Brexit and other personal details which I am not going to bore you with.
The question is does anybody have knowledge OR has used a reputable shipping company from UK to US.

The parameter are as follows.
It is hard to quantify the size, it is definitely not a 20’ container
The boxes are all "cardboard banana crates" please Google for description.
Each crate is circa 20" long x 16" depth x 10" high + / - 1"
They will contain the following;
Clothing - personal items - computer cabling - computer tower, 23”monitor box
The only exception would be a 4 tread yellow fibreglass steps total height when closed 50” and strapped shut.
A three metre long folding table when folded shut it measures one metre and strapped shut.
5 bays of slotted wracking all disassembled for transport and strapped together.
One corner desk and two draw units one either side. 
1.6m x 1.6m the drawers fit underneath, items can be stowed inside the drawer
The desk is just a flat piece of wood, no brackets etc.
Three small tool boxes
I have my own sack barrow
There will be no transportation of any of the following ; white goods, i.e. small under worktop freezer, washing machine, fridge freezer, plasma television, leather three piece suite, or any aerosols of any kind.
In fact these goods will be going up for sale, later on.
All goods can be checked for customs clearance without a problem
In case of clarification please Google for description.
5 March is a notional date but it is definitely Houston Texas and definitely the first quarter 2019.
On shippers arrival all boxes will be packed and items strapped accordingly.
In all cases I will be on hand to help load and unload as required.

Any help in this matter will be much appreciated.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

For liability reasons you will be hard pressed to find a moving company allowing you to unload.
Some of these items I have no clue what they could be. Please get used to TX terms.
All you can do is contact shippers, get quotes. You may want to stress that shipper has no access to contents and you will provide appropriate customs documents.


----------



## HoustonTFX (Jul 21, 2018)

twostep said:


> For liability reasons you will be hard pressed to find a moving company allowing you to unload.
> Some of these items I have no clue what they could be. Please get used to TX terms.
> All you can do is contact shippers, get quotes. You may want to stress that shipper has no access to contents and you will provide appropriate customs documents.


Hi 
Thanks for the reply.
A bit puzzled by your not understanding about some of the items, I did state within my text "In case of clarification please Google for description." twice.
I thought that "Clothing - personal items - computer cabling - computer tower, 23”monitor box" were self explanatory, oh well back to the drawing board.
Your quote of "*Please get used to TX terms*." this acronym [ *TX*] only means two things to me;

*TX as in Texas*
*TX as in voice transmission over air*
So I am somewhat puzzled please explain.
Regarding "unloading" I should clarify, they of course do not want me stepping onto their truck for health & Safety reasons etc. but what they can do is arrive at the destination and deposit the items on the driveway, I can then take them inside the property from there.
Regarding Customs Documentation, do you have a link please or a suggestion as to where I can find the relevant form / s


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Google International Removals and lots of UK companies come up.

When I moved I used Pickfords. Great company - came in, gave quote, arrived with all packaging materials, shipped to US, arrived at other end and unpacked.

We can't give you any information as to how much it would cost or what container you would require. That is what the removal people will tell you when they come to your place to give you a quote.

If shipping with a reputable company they will provide you with all the necessary customs and insurance forms.


----------



## HoustonTFX (Jul 21, 2018)

Crawford said:


> Google International Removals and lots of UK companies come up.
> 
> When I moved I used Pickfords. Great company - came in, gave quote, arrived with all packaging materials, shipped to US, arrived at other end and unpacked.
> 
> ...


Hi there *Crawford*
Many thanks for your reply.
There are many details in your reply that I am now putting into practice.
What you have given me is really useful information for which I thank you. :welcome:
There is a local Pickfords about 15 miles away so on Monday I will give them a call.
From the research that I have done it is a SCL but it is a lot smaller than that.


----------

